# HTML5 (Pseudo-)Streaming für ALLE Browser..



## breytex (6. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich arbeite aktuell an einer Lösung zum Streamen von Videos in ALLE Browser,
und möchte dabei komplett auf FLASH verzichten.
(Natürlich fallen "ältere" Browserversionen weg, damit muss ich aber leben.)

Nun gibt es ja leider für den HTML5-Video-Tag keinen "direkten" Weg des Streamings,
man muss immer irgendwie einen Umweg gehen.

Für das WebM Format (Firefox, Chrome) habe ich mittlerweile einen Ansatz gefunden:
http://code.google.com/p/stream-m/

Der Server "schneidet" die Videodatei auseinander, und streamt die Einzelstücke als HTTP-Stream.

Leider finde ich keine Möglichkeit,
Videodateien aufs Ipad / Safari zu streamen...
WebM wird von den Apple-Geräten aktuell nicht unterstützt,
mp4 wäre daher das Dateiformat der Wahl.

http://www.okmq.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=146:test-window&catid=21&Itemid=29
Dieser Videostream funktioniert auch auf dem Ipad,
ich komme jedoch nicht dahinter, wie man sowas umsetzt.

Gibt es sowas wie das "stream-m" Projekt auch für mp4 Formate?
Wie lässt sich ein Stream oder Pseudostream für Safari / Ipad umsetzen?

Hat da jemand von euch noch einen hilfreichen Ansatz, oder ein paar Links, die man mal lesen sollte  ?

lG


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. April 2012)

Es gibt eine JS Bibilothek die es ermöglicht das passende Format für den entsprechenden Browser auszugeben:
http://www.kaltura.org

Soviel zum Frontend.


Das schöne ist, das Kaltura auch eine open source video platform für eigene Server bietet:
http://www.kaltura.org/project/community_edition_video_platform


----------

